# Black frames



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

On alot of pics on here i've seen them in frames. How do i get that?


Thanks


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

You can do it in photoshop, just bear in mind when your taking pictures that you will have a small border, then add in lines around the edge.

Or paste pics into powerpoint, put it in a text box, group the picture and text box, then save it as a jpg 

Gaz


----------



## Dave Mk6 (Oct 21, 2006)

i use paintshop pro ..

heres a sort of step by step i done

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=19258


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I have none of those programmes.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

MS Paint??? Can use that!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

13yearoldetailer said:


> MS Paint??? Can use that!


Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I created mine as Photoshop file that gets placed in as part of the batch processing action of resizing and creating a web gallery.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Rich said:


> I created mine as Photoshop file that gets placed in as part of the batch processing action of resizing and creating a web gallery.


English? :lol:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Create a 800 x 600 wide file (or whatever pixel sized document you want your frame/finished picture to be) containing your borders and watermark text etc.

In Photoshop CS in the action pallets, record an automated photoshop task that will open an image, resizes it to the same size as your border file and then saves a copy.










You can set Photoshop again via the actions pallet to batch process a whole folder of images and then make a web gallery ready to upload. Everything in the gallery below was done as automated actions using CS2

http://www.richtreen.co.uk/images/dee172/


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Rich - do you know if that can be done in photoshop 7 too?


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

7 can do all the batch/gallery stuff, but can not place a .PSD file in for the watermark/border. It can place in a Illustrator EPS file that you have created your watermark/border in.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Rich, any chance of a step by step or linky to how to do this?

Ta

Graeme


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

dubnut71 said:


> Rich, any chance of a step by step or linky to how to do this?
> 
> Ta
> 
> Graeme


Ditto - I've just acquired CS2 :thumb:


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Will try and do a guide then.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

We will be forever in your debt mate!!!:wave:


----------

